# Stout/dark Ale Toucan Recipe



## Blackapple (14/4/11)

Seems the coopers stout/dark ale is a good toucan recipe according to other threads.
So I have bought a couple of cans and will have a crack.
Lots of different recipe ideas around, boil, no boil, hops additions etc......

Which one has worked best?

Want to put this down on the weekend, advice please.......


----------



## mwd (14/4/11)

No need to boil the cans I added about 500g of CSR treacle to mine it was O.K. but not that keen on the molasses flavour coming through.
The two cans together are quite bitter I suppose you could add some fuggles or something similar at around 10 minutes to get some hop flavour and some DME if you want it stronger.

If you don't want to muck around the cans without any additives will make a fine brew.

When I do the next one probably add 500g Raw Sugar and that is all just need the can of dark now.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/4/11)

I am gonna bottle BirbieG's twocan stout tomorrow morn. Hydro sample tastes pretty bloody good! No boil needed! i just stuck a wang-load of us hops in there a few days before i was gonna bottle!


----------



## timryan (14/4/11)

What types of hops? Ive got a heap of cascade would they work?


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

If you want to make a hoppy american stout then yes.

If you want to make an Irish or English style stout then no.

No need to dry hop a stout as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## timryan (14/4/11)

so andrew two cans water and yeast do you think?


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/4/11)

I did a Dark/Stout a while ago that turned out pretty dam good considering it was very basic. I just used:

1 x Can of Dark
1 x Can of Stout
1kg Dex
pitched both kit yeast

That's all. I'll be doing another soon :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (15/4/11)

timryan said:


> so andrew two cans water and yeast do you think?



I'm not real experienced with the toucans mate but my understanding is single batch volume, both cans and both yeasts is the most basic toucan and people speak well of the dark ale/stout mix. Give it a go as a basic mix first and tweak the next one if you think it needs it.

BribieG has a recipe for a 9% headbanger stout that uses two stout tins and a kg of dex.

For that one, you might look at using a different yeast.


----------



## TmC (15/4/11)

I just used two cans and 250g of dme, dry hopped with 2 sticks of cinamon and fuggles, from what I can see too much cinnamon so pulled them out, have it cc'ing in the fridge @ 5 degrees. Sg =1055 fg was 1010


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/4/11)

manticle said:


> BribieG has a recipe for a 9% headbanger stout that uses two stout tins and a kg of dex.
> 
> For that one, you might look at using a different yeast.



Just bottled one, 2 cans and 2 kg's. 1kg of dex, and 1kg of light dried malt. Nottingham yeast


----------



## Pennywise (15/4/11)

Something deadfull must have happened to the tucan stout I done, I've tipped most of it out now, even after 12 months in the bottle it's like drinking muddy water mixed with licqorice, and I'm pretty sure the yeast is dead, still no carbonation. I've still got 2 bottles out in the shed, and a few inside, maybe 5 all up. Might put them away for a few years and see.....


----------



## timryan (16/4/11)

sorry to hear pennywise must be the worst feeling having to pour brew down the drain.. I might just pick up some dex and go with amber fluids recipe.. i reckon still brewing in my only fermenter so ill have to wait maybe 7 days till i can put another down.. What is the best time frame for conditioning this type of toucan?


----------



## Blackapple (16/4/11)

Just put one down

1 can Coopers Stout
1 can Coopers Dark ale
500g light dry malt
12g Goldings dry hopped


OG 1054

See what happens


----------



## Newbee(r) (23/4/11)

I add 250g dried corn syrup to round it out, and also do a partial with 100g of roasted chocolate grain (just use an 8l pot for this). I grow goldings hops at home so throw in 20g of cones at 30 min and 15 min in with the grain, then strain and tadaa! Once you start playing with partials you won't look back (well, unless you only have 15 min and a diminished brew larder!) 

Got to say, Coopers sparkling ale kits are the only ones that I will be doing since going to all grain. The sparkling kit + extra pale extract tin with nelson hops and a little pale ale grain for a partial produce the best kit beers I've made, and thats after 3 1/2 years of kits before recently moving to biab. 
Good luck with it!


----------

